# Med Red Oak Entertanment Center



## todd628 (Mar 8, 2015)

I have been to busy with building my wife's Bakery to spend any time in my shop. So I thought I would show a piece I finished a while back.

This unit is built in 5 pieces the middle section being the deepest at about 24". The 2 pieces on both sides of the center are about 18"
deep, and the 2 outermost pieces are about 15" deep. 

Thanks for looking, and I always love to get comments.
Have a blessed weekend and fun making some dust, Todd


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

Looks professionally done. Just out of curiosity, did you keep up with how many hours you have in it? Time to put a big ole flat screen TV in there!


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Big time !!!N.I.C.E.!!! I'm also interested in time spent on that baby.


----------



## todd628 (Mar 8, 2015)

I built this a few years ago for Christmas. It was a last minute project, I started 2 weeks before Christmas. And it was completed before Christmas morning.

Andy, By the way there is a big old flat screen in it now. Just did not have any descent up to date pictures of it.

Andy and Ronald, thank you for the comments have a blessed evening, Todd


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow Todd that's very impressive . Question though , what's that big thing in the centre?


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Excellent job, Todd. You deserve all the accolades.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

WOW Todd that is Super Nice!!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

yes... very nice...


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

todd628 said:


> I built this a few years ago for Christmas. It was a last minute project, I started 2 weeks before Christmas. And it was completed before Christmas morning.
> 
> Andy, By the way there is a big old flat screen in it now. Just did not have any descent up to date pictures of it.
> 
> Andy and Ronald, thank you for the comments have a blessed evening, Todd


Beautiful work. Only two weeks! That would be a several week project for me. Impressive, Todd.


----------



## todd628 (Mar 8, 2015)

Thank you all for taking the time to comment.

Rick, I don't know what you are talking about.....

Oliver, is accolades something you eat?????

Larry, thanks, it fits in to my top 10 favorites of thing I have built.

Stick, I thought you were supposed to be resting, or maybe it was you were getting old.

Bill, I guess working at it for 40 years has made a difference.

Thanks again to all of you, have a blessed Sunday, Todd


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

really nice job Todd


----------



## Billy Boy (Mar 4, 2012)

absolutely great work Todd. I wish I had those skills. Congratulations. Billy Boy Bill Major


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Todd I was referring to that television with a tube in it lol . A beautiful entertainment centre like that deserves a flat screen 
I know money doesn't grow on trees though


----------



## firstmuller (Aug 28, 2014)

This is very nice! what did you use for lights in the top side wings cabinets?
Allen


----------



## todd628 (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks again for all the comments.

Rick, I knew what you were talking about I just thought it was funny that I had just written in the post before yours that their is a flat screen in it now.

John, thank you very much.

Bill, thanks alot. But I would bet(and I do not gamble)if you really wanted to build something similar, that with a little coaching you could build it no problem. I would be happy to supply you with the plans and the cut list.

Rick, thanks for the kind words. They are very encouraging.

Allen, I use those lights in lots of my cabinets. They are very cheap and pretty durable. They are just plain white rope lights. I get them and most my plastic parts from Outwater Plastics or 
http:// www.outwatercatalogs.com

Thanks again for all the encouragement, have a blessed evening, Todd


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

Very nice work. Any pics of the build?


----------



## tacomamacxtech (Mar 31, 2009)

Don't take flash pictures head on and you won't get "flash back" If you must do head on shots, turn off the flash, adjust exposure and use a tripod to avoid picture blur associated with long exposure shots.
I love the design. Did you do anything to release heat from the component cabinet?

My only negative is the selection of rotary cut oak veneer for the panel sides.

If economy is a concern, use ply with a good side on the interior, and add flat-sawn or similar pleasing veneer grain, of 1/8" ,to the exposed side! A few minor joinery processes will make it look more professional.

Keep up the good work. (No, GREAT work!)

Joe

Just noticed the comments on the rope lights.
Outwater is a fantastic source of products and ideas. I have been dealing with them since 1975!

Once again a suggestion...
The wavy line of the rope lights are a bit distracting. If the intention is to highlight objects in the cabinets, the lighting should be in the front of the cabinet, with the light aimed back and down at the objects on display. The rope lights can still be used, but attach them neatly to a strip of wood like a 1x2 under the front edge of the shelving, or along the sides of the cabinet near the door, since you are using glass shelving.

Browse from this page on at Outwater and see if you do not get many more ideas! http://www.outwatercatalogs.com/lg_display.cfm/page/647/catalog/Master_Catalog_Vol_42
Best wishes,

Joe


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice job Todd, congratulations.


----------



## todd628 (Mar 8, 2015)

Clay, Thanks for the positive comments, and no I'm sorry no build pictures as I was rushing to get the project done in time for Christmas morning.

Joe, thanks for taking the time to comment. I am not a photographer for sure, I mastered furniture making 20 years ago. I do not use any metal fasteners in my furniture but stick with old world Joinery methods to make the pieces heirloom quality. This piece was built with what I had on hand at the time, and I am pleased with the way it turned out. As they say beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

Hey Ross, thank you for the positive comments.

Again thanks to all of you that have commented and have a blessed weekend, Todd


----------

